# Ogólne > Badania >  badania z krwi-prosze o ocene

## marta34

oto pelne wyniki-gazometria-ph-7,388,pc02-43,2,p02-42,6 norma-83-108,sbe-1,1,hco3-40,9,oksymetria-hb-16,1,s02-78,5-norma-95-99,fcohb-5,3-norma-0-1,5,elektrolity-na+141-norma-137-148,k+4,3-norma3,6-5,cl-104 norma-97-110,ca2+-1,2-norma-1,15-1,29,luka
anionowa-12,2-norma7-16,metabolity-glukoza-85,mleczany-1,3-norma0,5-1,6,kreatynina-0,56-norma-0,50-1,10,morfologia-wcb-7,25-norma4-11,neu-4,1-norma1,9-8,mono#1,86-norma-0,9-5,2,eos#0,76-norma0,160-1,000,eos#0,44-norma00-0,80,baso#0,08-norma-0,000-0,200,ig#0,01,neu%56,5-norma-50-66,lym%25,7-norma20-40,mono%10,5-norma4-8,eos%-6,1-norma-2-4,baso%1,1-norma0-1,ig%0,1,rbc-5,19-norma3,8-5,2,hgb-15,7-norma12-16,hct-45,8-norma37-47,mcv-88,2-norma80-96,mch-30,3-norma-27-31,2,mchc-34,2-norma-30-36,rdw-cv-12,5-norma11,6-14,8,rdw-sd-40,4,plt-257,mpv-10,2,p-lcr-27,2,pct-0,26,pwd-12,2biochemia-mocznik-17-norma-15-48,kreatynina-0,69-norma-0,50-1,10,lipaza-123-norma-23-300,ast-17-norma-5-40,alt-30-norma7-56,amylaza-40-norma-1-100,crp-1,5-norma-0-10,koagulogia-czas
protombinowy-11,5s,wskaznik protombinowy-96-norma80-120,inr-1,03-norma0,90-1,30,aptt-25,6s-norma-25-37,aptt radio-0,85,fibrynogen-363-norma200-400,tsh0,689-norma-0,270-4,200,ft4-16,1-norma12-22-to komplet wynikow,czy to moze oznaczac anemie,dodam ze nie mam sily ogolnie,po operacji malo jem bo takie bylo jej zalozenie,krew w szpitalu byla normalnie pobrana z reki przy kostkach palcy,nie od wew strony tam gdzie sie puls sprawdza,pozniej zalozono wenflon,uporczywy bol zniknal,lecz pozostaja
skurcze zoladka po jedzeniu co rowna sie z niechecia do posilkow,prosze napisac co z tych badan mozna wywnioskowac bo lekarz nie wypowiedzial sie jezeli chodzi o gazometie,bardziej zastanawiala ja wysoka hemoglobina,pozdrawiam,no i walcze z nalogiem palacz

----------

